# Anyone buy from Light in the box ?? looks too good to be true...



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Car DVD Players

The website looks top notch. The products look like they have a semi usable interface. I am honestly quite curious to see if its crap or not...

Anyone have any experience with them?

The NAV units are like 220 bucks 

Stereo Bluetooth, NAV, etc etc...
http://www.lightinthebox.com/6-2--D...Wheel-Control-SZC6098-_p152517.html#prReviews

With Ipod controlls and steering wheel controll option?
http://www.lightinthebox.com/7--Dig...RDS-iPod-Bluetooth-SWC--SZC6257-_p163098.html

Now the only downside afaics is the audio options are rather limited, (only 2 band EQ on most of the models )


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I know nothing of the product, but the 5 star review ratings are misleading. They are all 5 star and most of them are questions to _light in the box_ about the product, features, and shipping.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

you do realize your ordering from China....


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Gps mapping ?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the IPOD FunctioNON option


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

come on, someone buy one !


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

basically same thing as you find on ebay for $150-$200.. made in china or japan, low quality. Have a friend who bought one for his suv, it is decent for the price but i'd rather settle for a jensen 7" flip out.


----------



## hybridmoments (Oct 25, 2007)

just be prepared to wait 2 months for shipping. and with no tracking #. 
that's about how long it took just to get some crappy ipad adapters i ordered for my company. everything ships from china. and i think i remember some of the correspondence originating from Mexico.


----------



## mattchan2000 (Nov 7, 2008)

illnastyimpreza said:


> Car DVD Players
> 
> The website looks top notch. The products look like they have a semi usable interface. I am honestly quite curious to see if its crap or not...
> 
> ...


I bought my china made but not this cheap. I paid almost double that price with fast shipping and product is as my expect(above Average). Do note U need at least 128mb onboard memory if you want your navi software to run smoothly.


----------



## vallie05 (Oct 19, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing and searched around and found a site called justcardvd.com they have tutorials on how to make like 100s of diff ones


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

It's cheap Chinese crap. If you're on a budget... save up a little longer and buy a used Pioneer.

The best use they have is putting them in a car to sell it with "navigation". They make the crappy Power Acoustik radios seem really nice.

And if you have any issues with it, be prepared to send it back to China and wait months for resolution. It's likely cheaper to buy another one than to use the "warranty".


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Obella said:


> The website looks top notch. The products look like they have a semi usable interface. I am honestly quite curious to see if its crap or not...
> 
> Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> ...


Why don't you buy one, then come back with a full review for us....:laugh:


----------

